# Printing on Viscose?



## swimmer725 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi, I bought a Victoria's Secret shirt that is 65% viscose and 35% polyester. I really want to take it to someone locally to print some texts on it (printer does DTG). Do you think it would be safe? It will be dark ink on a light-coloured shirt.

I have no idea what "viscose" is and if it's safe to print on. I know there is no such thing as a guarantee without a test print, but do you think chances are my shirt will be okay?

And do you think DTG is the safest printing method to use for viscose? If not, what is? Vinyl? (I know someone locally who does vinyl as well, if that is any safer on a viscose shirt.)

Thank you for any input!


----------



## FBNick (Oct 21, 2015)

Viscose is actually from bamboo. I've heard of it working well, but blending it with poly makes me nervous to promise it working one way or the other


----------



## swimmer725 (Sep 30, 2015)

Really appreciate your reply, Nick! At least the first part assures me that viscose does work well overall.

And don't worry - I am not asking anyone to promise. I know nothing is guaranteed but I just wonder what happens in most situations.

Regardless, I think I will take the risk but just wondering.


----------



## FBNick (Oct 21, 2015)

No matter what, you'll probably need to anticipate setting something aside for a test; this is usually the smart move with any DTG on blends and most printers won't have much experience with viscose


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

swimmer725 said:


> Really appreciate your reply, Nick! At least the first part assures me that viscose does work well overall.
> 
> And don't worry - I am not asking anyone to promise. I know nothing is guaranteed but I just wonder what happens in most situations.
> 
> Regardless, I think I will take the risk but just wondering.


viscose prints okay but it doesnt do well under a heat press.


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd only chance it on a conveyor or a long cure with a press that can hover. Any pressure at all will give you a pretty nasty press box. It's not a good material to print DTG on, generally speaking.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Viscose is just rayon -- and there are another dozen names applied to it. It's not always the identical formulation of rayon, but it's the same method of fabrication. Basically artificially woven cellulose that's been chemically altered. Most Chinese importers of viscose are definitely importing rayon and giving it the new and fancy name.

Poly light pretreat should work just fine, although I bet the new IA inks and IA pretreat combo might help here.

Downside is I wouldn't print on it unless I had at least 2-3 pieces to do engineering, print and wash tests. One piece is too risky and no profit.


----------



## swimmer725 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. My viscose shirt came out great. I've attached an image. The guy used a water-based ink and set it at 200 degrees. At first, a teeny tiny bit of the ink still came off on the sheet of paper he put over my shirt. Hence, he set it again, also at 200 degrees. That worked like a charm. I am glad I took the risk.  I was prepared to say goodbye to the shirt though but everything was just fine.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice!

Do a cold water wash test!


----------

